# Let's nickname the Parker/Manu duo



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

These two guys have really stepped their games up this year after getting loaded contracts this past offseason. Both guys are also one of the best backcourt duo's in the league, as well as one of the most exciting duo's to watch in action. So, I thought it was only fitting to come up with a nickname for these two guys. I've heard Batman and Robin from somewhere else, but I don't think that is a good enough description. Get clever fellas. Off the top of my head, I can't think of anything clever to name these two. So, I wanted to hear some thoughts and suggestions from you guys. 



I'll just characterize their basketball personalities a little bit:



Parker is the little guy with amazing speed and quickness that flies past everyone else on the court at full speed. He's a ladies man, and he can be considered a pretty boy. Parker gets the job done, and he gets it done in style. 




Manu is the awkward guy who pulls off Jordan-esque moves every once in awhile, but does it a little less flashy than MJ. He gets the job done by scrapping and playing his guts out all the time, pretty much doing the dirty work as opposed to Parker who gets his job done with flair. 





How about Stasky and Hutch? (Manu = Starsky Hutch = Parker) That one is just quickly off the top of my head to get us started. You guys got something clever?


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I dunno...

I´m thinking in "double trouble"

Trouble of course for ours foes...


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*the arch of Pop*

the black bear (Duncan),

the sylver fox (Manu),

and the white mouse (Parker).


The animals and the spurs colors really fits with their game and personnalities.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

young gunz lol


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

the flat out freaks


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I got this from a poster I found in the news paper last year and I really like it...it's still hanging on my wall 

"Foreign Legion"


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: the arch of Pop*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> the black bear (Duncan),
> 
> the sylver fox (Manu),
> ...


I kind of like these for some reason, the colors and animals fit their style of play and personalities perfect, haha.


----------

